# Skiff, fishing, and misc shots



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Small green sunfish, Arkansas Ozarks


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to live & fish the Ozarks, and there are places, wildlife, fish, there that are a photographers dream !!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice pics Z


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

fishicaltherapist said:


> I used to live & fish the Ozarks, and there are places, wildlife, fish, there that are a photographers dream !!


I'll try and dredge up a few more. When I was there, I had a little one-man cataraft (kind of like a glorified float tube with a rowing frame) that I did a lot of fishing from--the Buffalo, the Mulberry, the Eleven Point, Crooked Creek, and lots of smaller streams. Having grown up in the west, I wasn't all that impressed with Ozarks trout fishing, but I sure enjoyed fly fishing for those stream smallmouth.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Some more Ozarks stuff for @fishicaltherapist :









Buffalo River at Tyler Bend on a cold December morning









Pretty little smallie from from Cow Creek, Searcy County, Ark.









Fall leaves, Frog Bayou, Crawford County, Ark.









Buffalo River again









After a summer storm on Big Piney Creek, Johnson County, Ark.









Little spotted bass from the Ouachita River









Winter paddle on Frog Bayou


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice pics, sure brought back some great times. Nothing like camping on the river, a hot iron skillet on a morning fire, with fresh caught fish. Thanks Z !!!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunrise at Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp, Oak Hill


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not easy to get photos like these. Talent required..


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment.

This was a gray winter day a couple years ago on the lagoon, friend and client Capt. Brian Clancy running his tiller Waterman.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Winter light in the swamp, just off the St. Johns near Lake Harney.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice pic ! You older folks; wonder....WHERE the Louisiana Sheriff went to??????


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Great thread idea. May I suggest you include your camera model, lens, and focal settings along with the photo. I'll admit I'm not an expert photographer but trying to learn and having that info would help. Have you run these through any post editing software?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sure -- I love talking about cameras and pictures. I shoot everything in raw format and process with Adobe Camera Raw, which allows adjustment of exposure, contrast, color balance, saturation, sharpness and some other stuff. It also has easy sliders for highlights, shadows, whites, and blacks. That's about all I do editing-wise. Although I'll amplify certain aspects of a photo sometimes, I make a real effort to stay true to what I saw. The last thing I want it for something to look fake or overcooked.

This pic from yesterday morning, for example, started out brighter and less contrasty. But I wanted to emphasize the calmness of the water and the relative isolation of the boat just 100 yards off a busy beach. There really wasn't much detail visible on the boat or the fishermen anyway, so I decided to push up the black point until they were only silhouettes and push the shadows to accentuate the light ripples.

This was Canon a 6D body and a (very affordable) Tamron 70-300mm lens at 300mm. f/5.6, 1/4000 second, ISO 200. The ISO was left at 200 from earlier in the morning. Wish I'd remembered to drop it to 100. Shot out the car window on New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I can nearly hear them talking the morning's strategy. Very nice pic !


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Same morning, same setup. f/5.0, 1/800, ISO 400 (to keep the shutter speed up), 200mm.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Random Motorcycle Sidewalk in Argentina








Ok that's it! I'm bringing down my camera, buying you lunch in exchange for letting me follow you around taking the same shots. I don't use any software, but haven't felt my pics ever come out with enough clarity and color vibrance to warrant it's use. Plus the learning curve lol. I shoot with a Sony A35. Usually using a 50mm lens but occasionally use the kit 75-300mm for distance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 2 1/2 year old son Colden's first fishing trip Sunday morning. My mother came along to witness this milestone! My heart is full for sure.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Nice pics, sure brought back some great times. Nothing like camping on the river, a hot iron skillet on a morning fire, with fresh caught fish. Thanks Z !!!


Hey amigo. These shots are really special...
It's a beautiful world we live in, and you did a fine job of capturing it in these shots. I sat and stared and day dreamed at my desk for a few minutes.

Thanks for sharing, and please continue.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My 2 1/2 year old son Colden's first fishing trip Sunday morning. My mother came along to witness this milestone! My heart is full for sure.


Fine work! Love that second-to-last picture where he's cranking away.

@JMZ400, the silhouette of you son is great. If I could offer a single piece of advice, it would be to start shooting in raw format and processing images to turn them into jpegs. It looks like your Sony should have come with a piece of software called "Image Data Converter" for processing raws. I've never used that particular software, but the three other raw image processors I've used are all very similar to each other and all very intuitive. You just have a set of sliders for adjusting stuff like shadows, highlights, color balance, etc. Not only do you get more options, but you also get more room for error. The exposure on a raw image from a good camera can be adjusted up or down 2 full stops or so without any real deterioration. If the Sony software doesn't work well or you don't have it, you can "rent" the full suite of Adobe photo software for $10/month. It's one of those cloud things that I don't fully understand, but it works for me.

@Whiskey Angler, thanks -- I appreciate the compliment.

This was from a few years back, on the way out chukar hunting on a frozen-ass January morning northeast of Reno. The light was so pretty I stopped the truck and snapped a few shots. This was an old Canon Digital Rebel with a Sigma 10-20mm @ 10mm, f/6.3, 1/100, ISO 200. The saturated sky is partly from a polarizing filter.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple more from later the same day: my dad watching the dogs work a hillside and fresh tracks in windblown snow.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Zach. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Barred pargo, southern Baja. Can't find exposure info, but it was my favorite Sigma 10-20mm pulled all the way back to 10mm with aperture as wide as I could get it, on an old digital rebel body.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mosquito Lagoon yesterday morning


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Big mama


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Off Gandy Bridge this morning. No wonder why they thought there was a pot-o-gold at the end. iPhone.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Ponce Inlet on New Years Eve a couple years back.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Late afternoon sunshower, off the Peacock's Pocket road in Merritt Island NWR.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Great shots, @zthomas . I'm inspired to get my camera out more often.

Critique welcome!

These were taken last week with my Nikon D7000 and Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 

16mm, ISO 250, f/2.8, 1/4000 sec.










"Long Walk" - A little too much vignette on this one, I think. 
16mm, ISO 100, f/8, 1/250 sec.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yesterday before the storms kicked up. 
Pic was taken between the spoil islands at the mouth of the Alafia.

View is looking south west along the shipping channel. 
Galaxy S-7 in auto mode. 
I love how the horizon disappears on the right


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Same ship as it passed by MacDill, AFB.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I second shooting in RAW. It seems a little daunting at first, but it's actually pretty easy and only a few extra steps. I just started doing it and wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

@not2shabby, those are great. I like the bit of "gauziness," especially on the second one. Nice composition too. Are you doing any processing?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@zthomas Yes, Sir. I capture in RAW and process in LightRoom. I'm still learning about processing...watching youtube vids and such.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Went to Miami last weekend to shoot some photos of Renaissance Prowler catamarans for a new website I'm working on. Here are a couple outtakes.

Tamron 70-300mm @ 300mm on a full-frame body. 1/125, f/5.6, ISO 200. Pushed up the black point and contrast in Camera Raw to add a little drama.









Same lens @ 130mm. 1/125, f/4.5, ISO 200. Again increased contrast, deepened shadows and sharpened for drama.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

My father-in-law prepping dinner in deer camp, Arkansas Ozarks.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Capt. Brian Clancy on the hunt, Mosquito Lagoon


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

One of the MOST knowledgeable Captains on the Lagoon.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't have a lot of perspective, because I've only fished with Brian and a couple of others, but I agree he's probably forgotten more about fishing the lagoon than I could ever hope to know. In my experience, he simply _always_ catches fish.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Did another shoot for Renaissance Prowler in Miami last weekend. Unlike last time, the weather cooperated perfectly. Haven't processed many yet, but I like the colors in this one.

Tamron 70-300mm @ 80mm on a full-frame body. 1/800, f/5, ISO 800. I was shooting with one hand while hanging onto a T-top leg with the other in a 25-foot boat running alongside, so I used the higher ISO to keep the shutter speed up. Minimal processing here. Polarizing filter helped keep the surface dark and added some contrast between clouds and sky.


----------



## BFO (Nov 13, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Some more Ozarks stuff for @fishicaltherapist :
> 
> View attachment 12127
> 
> ...


Amazing Photos.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Ghostly red and tight line.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shot.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Another one from the Prowler shoot.


----------



## Connor Malark (Dec 26, 2015)

awesome pics


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Windy, beautiful pre-front day on the St. Johns and Econ yesterday. For those who know the area, check out the Irma waterline on the palms.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

This is great idea.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

JMZ400 said:


> View attachment 22538


What fish is this?


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Invasive Armoured Catfish. Freshwater


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool. With all the patterns and textures, might be interesting to try in black and white.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Been shooting RAW for 8 years now.
Used Photoshop and Lightroom.

Just switched to Luminar 2018, really powerful GREAT stuff and CHEAP.
Has a trial period available.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

St John's Striper?


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Cape fear striper.Are there rock fish in Fl?Caught her yesterday?took pics and let her go.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes they move down the St. John's from the Atlantic. In the 80's as a kid we would catch 3-5 pounders in Salt Springs FL which is over 100 miles from the Atlantic. Haven't tried that in a while...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

_Blood Vessel_, a new Prowler 42 headed to Venice, at MIBS yesterday morning. Tough conditions — gray and windy with intermittent heavy showers. This was f/5.6, 1/60, ISO 100, 300mm on a full-frame body. Shot handheld from a moving boat, which was tough at 300mm and 1/60. With the quad ETECs and the color, though, I really wanted to create the impression of speed. This was the only usable frame in a series of maybe 30.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

zthomas said:


> _Blood Vessel_, a new Prowler 42 headed to Venice, at MIBS yesterday morning. Tough conditions — gray and windy with intermittent heavy showers. This was f/5.6, 1/60, ISO 100, 300mm on a full-frame body. Shot handheld from a moving boat, which was tough at 300mm and 1/60. With the quad ETECs and the color, though, I really wanted to create the impression of speed. This was the only usable frame in a series of maybe 30.
> 
> View attachment 23511


That's impressive. I couldn't even capture a clear shot of a tarpon jumping when I was in an anchored boat.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

We caught a few pickeral today on fly.cold and windy but, had a good time.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

My youngest on the way back from a beach day at Little St. George Island. This was with a Sony RX-100 I borrowed from work for the trip. Amazingly powerful point-and-shoot. More pics from the trip here: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/indian-pass-area-tips.50318/


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Because there's really not much photo-sharing that seems to go on around here, I thought I'd start a thread with some of my stuff -- new and old, skiff-related and otherwise. I'll try to add pics on a semi-regular basis. It would be great to see others do the same.
> 
> View attachment 11844
> 
> ...


Great shots....I'll add on...The White River, above Cotter, AK


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Great photo, beautiful spot.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome photos folks!!!!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

My son prepping his kayak on Wolf Bay. Took this with my Galaxy S7 Active.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Little wild rainbow at dusk on the Truckee River just west of Reno. 1/160, f/8, ISO 200, Sigma 24-70mm @ 45mm on an old crop-body Canon.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Carey Parsons said:


> Great shots....I'll add on...The White River, above Cotter, AK
> View attachment 27250


So many years ago.... my old fishing HEAVEN !!! Before Mountain Home became " Lil Chicago."


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Because there's really not much photo-sharing that seems to go on around here, I thought I'd start a thread with some of my stuff -- new and old, skiff-related and otherwise. I'll try to add pics on a semi-regular basis. It would be great to see others do the same.
> 
> View attachment 11844
> 
> ...


Wow, those are great shots!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

All of these were shot on my Cannon Rebel t2i. The only editing I do is in Lightroom Mobile and most of it is fairly minor.









One of the 2 dozen or so of these we caught when fishing Ozello, FL a couple weeks back









A sucker born every minute and this healthy Randy just happened to be the one we fooled this day.








Straining our eyes for one last shot at fish.









The moment of panic when Sonny realizes the water is too deep to stand.









A cloudy night in Portstewart, Northern Ireland.









Heading out to the home front during a guys weekend in Ozello.









Another healthy trout that volunteered to be tribute.









Hi-sticking, penalty: a few hours on the stern.








A clear night in Pensacola Beach.









Happy fish make happy anglers.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Man, these are awesome. Especially that Ireland shot -- something about the composition is really special. What lens(es) are you using?


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Man, these are awesome. Especially that Ireland shot -- something about the composition is really special. What lens(es) are you using?


Thanks man, I really appreciate that. Ireland is amazing; it’s the one of those places where you would really struggle to take a bad photo. I’ll attach a couple more below to show you what I mean. As for lenses, I carry three: a Sigma 10-20, a Cannon EF-S 18-55 (the kit lens), and a Cannon 50mm (but I think the 50 is on the chopping block because I want a 35 for my crop sensor Rebel). I know that L series lenses are far superior but I’m really focusing on improving my composition skills before I make that kind of purchase. I think there is more room for improvement in this Indian than in his arrows.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

_Dos de carne asada con todo, por favor._ _Y una Pacífico.








_


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just saw Sigma recently come out with a rectilinear 14mm f/1.8. Looks fun. Fish I had an extra $1,500 in the couch cushions. https://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/wide-angle-lenses/14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-a


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Just saw Sigma recently come out with a rectilinear 14mm f/1.8. Looks fun. Fish I had an extra $1,500 in the couch cushions. https://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/wide-angle-lenses/14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-a


Wow, that would be a lot of fun. May need to look in more couches than just mine though.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 44472
taken with an iPhone 7 by my better half


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

taken with an iPhone 7 by my better half


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Here are a few I’ve collected this summer: 

Mark having way more fun than the Randy with the lip piercing. 








Will is slightly annoyed I didn’t put us on fish but at least he had a nice view and cold beer. 









Steven admiring the colors on the beautiful flood tide Randy. 
View attachment 44550


Gotta love N FL in the summer time! 









My demanding fishing partner’s lack of patience at the sandbar is obvious. 








My girl is a runner! 









This guy is ready to get back to his game of hide-and-seek.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great pics!!!! Good thing that dog toy is colored or it would look like dynamite lol


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

That last one is a winner. Nice!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Not quite as artistic as some of yall's, but here are a few powerful pictures I took while getting people out of their homes during Harvey.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

jhreels said:


> Not quite as artistic as some of yall's, but here are a few powerful pictures I took while getting people out of their homes during Harvey.
> View attachment 44564
> View attachment 44566


Wow, great work. Always great to see people coming to the aid of friend and stranger alike in times of need.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Spent Friday at the beach with wife and kids, which was fun, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little envious of these guys working mullet schools a hundred yards past the breakers.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Shot these goofing around at the Safety Harbor Pier one night. Camera Galaxy S9+


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

A couple more shots from our last little bit of summer/fall:









A man on a mission. 









My lady and my girl. 








This guys tail looked like a paintbrush dipped in the sky. 








Making the most out of a short fall afternoon. 








Mark, slightly annoyed at the Redfish that kept swimming into the bottom of the boat. 









Seve’s first flood tide red. 









She’s not stoned, she’s just happy.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

"Lair of the mad scientist." Shot this out my truck window in pouring rain as I was pulling out of the parking lot at Renaissance Prowler. To me it feels kind of like some top-secret R&D lab hidden in a junky Opa-Locka warehouse.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Some really quality shots from several contributors. Nice!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Anybody have a suggestion for an easy to use digital photo organizer?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Honestly, no. In my opinion, iPhoto is pretty handy for just basic photo album purposes. I keep fairly small jpg copies (1500px wide for horizontals and 1000px tall for verticals) in iPhoto for easy access, looking at on the TV with family, etc. Otherwise, I just manually organize raw files and full-size jpegs in a folder structure on an external hard drive. It's far from ideal.

Snowy egret on Lake Jesup


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I typically download all my photos off the camera after every session. I create a file with either the date or the event and all my pictures from that shoot will go in that file . If you get behind in downloading them then it's a pain. I have several miscellaneous files with photos i never shorte through. My father in law breaks his down by the type of animal then plants or trees, people, events and landscape. @zthomas Great idea about reducing the image size for easier viewing!!!!!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Not very good pictures, just sort of interesting. This is the road into a little place called Cherry Creek in eastern Nevada, a pretty typical house (old miner's shack with a satellite dish), and the town bar on the first weekend of bow season. Not my truck; my wife and I were out there researching and shooting pics for a story about "living ghost towns." I'll tell you, northern Nevada, far northeastern California, southeastern Oregon, southern Idaho, western Utah and most of Wyoming are the wildest country left in the lower 48. It's a profoundly different life than anything I've seen east of the Rockies.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Every now and then the good lord helps out


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunset on Mosquito Lagoon this past Saturday. 1/25, f/5.6, ISO 800, 16mm with image stabilization, handheld from the skiff.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Sunset on Mosquito Lagoon this past Saturday. 1/25, f/5.6, ISO 800, 16mm with image stabilization, handheld from the skiff.
> 
> View attachment 52190


That would make a great framed photo for the wall!! Awesome shot !!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Nice pics. Thanks for repkys


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Lunch break in the lower keys


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hot, muggy, dead-still morning on the lagoon a couple summers ago.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

A few from my waterfowl season


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

My daughter shot this between soccer games on Saturday. Longest lens I have is 140mm so I cropped this in camera. Next will be a 300mm


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Black and white edit for Instagram of a shot of the Prowler 42 from last year's Miami show.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Summer glades morning


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Waiting for the bite.


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

Backwater juvenile


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pea soup all day, this was 5:30pm


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Couple of pics on the Little Manatee.
The pooch is named Cherry and she turned one year old last Saturday. 

















I think she enjoyed her day cruising the river.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Flying into Kelowna BC last week...*lol*


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Exploring @Boatbrains neck of the woods...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

crboggs said:


> Exploring @Boatbrains neck of the woods...


Looks a little choppy!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Looks a little choppy!


Yeah...we got chased inside on the incoming when the wind picked up. Grabbed a bite at Peck's and did a little exploring.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Exploring @Boatbrains neck of the woods...


How'd you upload that? I haven't been able to upload pics the last couple days.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> How'd you upload that? I haven't been able to upload pics the last couple days.


I don't upload. I copy and paste directly into my post and it works fine.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple pics from a recent trip to ENP/10k Islands. They're also in the Gulf Coast forum, but thought I'd put a few here too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Puttered up the Silver R. yesterday. Kind of a broody, dark morning with the storms on the way. Messing around with a new Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3. Lens is slow enough it was often tough to handhold on this dark-ish day. I was shooting mostly at 1000 ISO to compensate. Wish I could afford an f/4, but that's not happening. Beautiful place for sure.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Puttered up the Silver R. yesterday. Kind of a broody, dark morning with the storms on the way. Messing around with a new Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3. Lens is slow enough it was often tough to handhold on this dark-ish day. I was shooting mostly at 1000 ISO to compensate. Wish I could afford an f/4, but that's not happening. Beautiful place for sure.
> 
> View attachment 72828
> 
> ...


Sorry for the derail, but where are you launching? That looks like an awesome cruise.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

This was the first time we've been there. Launched at Ray Wayside Park, right near where 40 crosses the Ocklawaha. From there it's about 5 river miles up to the headspring.

All of Silver River is idle speed and there's a good current, so it would probably take 2 hours or a little more to get all the way up. We had turn around with the weather coming.

On the way back down, there's enough current that you can shut off the motor and just use the troller every once in a while stay off the banks.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> This was the first time we've been there. Launched at Ray Wayside Park, right near where 40 crosses the Ocklawaha. From there it's about 5 river miles up to the headspring.
> 
> All of Silver River is idle speed and there's a good current, so it would probably take 2 hours or a little more to get all the way up. We had turn around with the weather coming.
> 
> On the way back down, there's enough current that you can shut off the motor and just use the troller every once in a while stay off the banks.


Thanks! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Puttered up the Silver R. yesterday. Kind of a broody, dark morning with the storms on the way. Messing around with a new Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3. Lens is slow enough it was often tough to handhold on this dark-ish day. I was shooting mostly at 1000 ISO to compensate. Wish I could afford an f/4, but that's not happening. Beautiful place for sure.
> 
> View attachment 72828
> 
> ...



Great shots! I particularly like “the story” that 2nd picture tells. 1000 ISO didn’t seem to do any harm to the IQ on these, especially the first one.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Recently took a trip over to the Nature Coast to do some exploring. What a beautiful part of the state. Picked up a new Sigma 30mm f/1.4 and managed to snag a few decent shots. 

Is there anything better than hungry fish on top water during twilight? I think not. 









This not so friendly snook penalized me for grabbing him in the wrong spot. Won’t happen again. 









A nice foggy morning run out of the river. I’m not sure if Seve is questioning the last few beers we drank the night before, or thinking about fishing at this point. 









All thought of the previous nights excessive consumption were pushed wayside when this flashy feller started waiving his tail at us. 










Also managed to sneak out on an early season flood tide back home in NE FL and I was lucky enough to push Mark into this nice bruiser.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Not skiff-related, but I was kind of proud of this improvised shot of my kid's flag football team. The real photographer canceled, so I said I'd shoot something. It was 1 p.m. on a glare-y, cloudless day at the fields with not much to work with but grass, chainlink fences, and a few trees. This was shot lying on the ground, 16mm, 1/100, f/4.5, ISO 400, with a flash and one of those diffuser globes.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Black and white edit for Instagram of a shot of the Prowler 42 from last year's Miami show.
> 
> View attachment 60950


Looks a little tippy.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

All you can eat shrimp buffet Sunday morning on the lagoon. ISO 200, 1/3200, f/6.3, Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5 - 6.3 @ 400mm.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Recently took a trip over to the Nature Coast to do some exploring. What a beautiful part of the state. Picked up a new Sigma 30mm f/1.4 and managed to snag a few decent shots.
> 
> Is there anything better than hungry fish on top water during twilight? I think not.
> View attachment 72992
> ...





zthomas said:


> Not skiff-related, but I was kind of proud of this improvised shot of my kid's flag football team. The real photographer canceled, so I said I'd shoot something. It was 1 p.m. on a glare-y, cloudless day at the fields with not much to work with but grass, chainlink fences, and a few trees. This was shot lying on the ground, 16mm, 1/100, f/4.5, ISO 400, with a flash and one of those diffuser globes.
> 
> View attachment 76824


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Really good shots. The one holding the Red just on top of the grass is exceptional. I don’t think a professional could have done any better on the team shot, in fact I don’t think they would think out of the box the way you did.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Fiddler city


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

2019 Canadian Rockies...just a couple of my favorites...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Not the greatest photo, but pretty cool to see in person. Took wife and kids down to the south lagoon to watch the rocket launch on Sunday. We were a little up from Whale's Tail, and the roar was unreal.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Such a cool experience to capture! You're great about keeping this thread alive @zthomas !


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

This cold weather in Jacksonville has me dreaming back to warmer evenings on the marsh like these: 

View attachment 113192









View attachment 113190


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> Such a cool experience to capture! You're great about keeping this thread alive @zthomas !
> 
> View attachment 113252
> 
> ...


Great pics of an area I love to fish. Not sure where exactly you were but these are gorgeous.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

My copilot yesterday. Always wants to go. f/4, 16mm on a full-frame body, 1/1000, ISO 100. Wish I could have slowed the shutter down a little more.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TieOneOnJax said:


> This cold weather in Jacksonville has me dreaming back to warmer evenings on the marsh like these:
> 
> View attachment 113192
> 
> ...


Where's your other shoe, trim tab broke lol?

Nice pics


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Where's your other shoe, trim tab broke lol?
> 
> Nice pics


Yeah, that’s Mark, the one croc, no sock, redfish whisperer. Says he’s got one leg shorter than the other by one croc’s height, I just think it’s so he has something to blame when he stumbles around after a few too many beers.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Headed out yesterday morning on a quick solo run before work. ISO 1000 and 1/15 to create the illusion that my 17T is capable of exceeding 30 mph.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Headed out yesterday morning on a quick solo run before work. ISO 1000 and 1/15 to create the illusion that my 17T is capable of exceeding 30 mph.
> 
> View attachment 127560


Very cool shot -- I always wonder about these shots. Do you use a mono/tripod? Or just a steady hand?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

bryson said:


> Very cool shot -- I always wonder about these shots. Do you use a mono/tripod? Or just a steady hand?


I was just about to ask the same ?...


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Some non-fish photos I’ve taken recently.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

T Bone said:


> I was just about to ask the same ?...


I just kind of braced my elbows on my knees while driving. I took several bursts of 5 or 6 shots each, and out of all of them there were two where the boat was clear.

I always take a bunch of frames in situations like that where I'm right at the edge of being able to hold the camera still enough. Generally there are bunch that are shaky and hopefully a few that work.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Social distancing...,


----------



## chagoya (Apr 29, 2020)

Zaraspook said:


> Social distancing...,
> 
> View attachment 127672


Where is it?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

North East Florida


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

My dad with a California yellowtail, Isla San Marcos, Baja California Sur


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like he had it all to himself. I'm told Cabo is a ghost town these days.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

More social distancing


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Headed out yesterday morning on a quick solo run before work. ISO 1000 and 1/15 to create the illusion that my 17T is capable of exceeding 30 mph.
> 
> View attachment 127560


#truth


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> #truth


Maybe try Flip Flopping the water out of your way then?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple of herons from last week.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Got out on the lagoon with the Floyd Skiff Co folks yesterday morning.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Some recent pictures.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Flathead Lake, Montana earlier this month. Shot w a iPhone


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Looking west over the Cape Fear River...shot w a Sony A6000


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

This is a great thread. Alot of good work in here. Its always interesting to see others perspectives from their skiff. I have been meaning to start adding some of my stuff to this thread. I am using a Sony A7II with a 28mm f2, and a DJI mavic 2 pro for the drone shots. I have been wanting something wider for the skiff and just ordered a Sigma 14-24 f2.8. Pretty stoked to get that. 





  








sthelena-1-5.jpg




__
KingFlySC


__
Aug 5, 2020












  








sthelena-1-4.jpg




__
KingFlySC


__
Aug 5, 2020












  








sthelena-1-3.jpg




__
KingFlySC


__
Aug 5, 2020












  








sthelena-1-2.jpg




__
KingFlySC


__
Aug 5, 2020












  








sthelena-1.jpg




__
KingFlySC


__
Aug 5, 2020


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the drone stuff! That second-to-last shot is incredible.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Love the drone stuff! That second-to-last shot is incredible.


Thanks! The drone is much more capable than I am at this point, but I am learning.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Took the kid to Miami to fish the canals for his 12th birthday. He's a total fish nerd, obsessed with catch weird new species. We went out the first morning with Capt. Abie Raymond (in one of the pics) and got peacocks and snook on bait, plugs, and fly, and missed a couple of (probably) clown knifefish bites. Then went to a local park the next day and caught a bunch of cichlids and tilapia of one kind and another on bread balls, plus a nice peacock on plastic.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Phone pics of weirdo species


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Phone pics of weirdo species


Hey, whatever pulls back!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple outtakes from a windy morning with Floyd Skiff Co in Islamorada last week.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Beautiful shots and skiff


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought a used Nikon D300S, Nikon 18-200 zoom and Nikon 80-400 zoom from a friend in Atlanta. Once I get this darned cast off my right hand, I'll be able to take some pic's and post them--will welcome the suggestions!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice -- looking forward to it!

Another outtake from the Floyd shoot:










And a couple bird pics from the other evening:


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mosquito Lagoon spoil island camping.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> View attachment 162514
> 
> View attachment 162515
> 
> ...


I bought a D300 back when they came out. Since then I have bought MANY High end Nikons but always held on to my D300. I always took it with me because if it got wet, stolen, broke and lighter. One day I notice that most of my best pictures came from my D300. True to the story, its mostly the person behind the camera and not the camera that makes a great picture.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thought I'd try to revive this with a couple shots of my kid throwing the net the other day.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

When your grandson discovers your fly box.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Here’s another Zack to keep this thread going. Sunrise on the marsh.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, beautiful shot!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

that’s me in Alaska trying to get some king salmon. When some orcas were doing the same.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mangrove root, Oak Hill


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Not very fishy, but I've been experimenting with astro lately


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Waiting for the flood to happen


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

We have had some spectacular sunrises over the marsh in October. This is a pre-sunrise image from early October.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Damn that eagle almost looks photoshopped haha, great shot


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

A few shots of client Capt. Fred Pharis running his beautifully restored old Man O War skiff in some south ML chop the other day. 
Took these to use on his new site, 2lagooncharters.com, but not sure they'll look appealing to newbie types so probably won't end up using them.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

It was a tough day for sight fishing…, but we gave it a shot.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Not professional pictures by any means, but still special.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

None of these as good as y’all’s but they where all shot on iPhone cameras


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

A few from the last couple days


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Image shot with iPhone. If you treat your iPhone camera like it was a professional camera you will get professional results. The later iPhone cameras that have multiple lenses can not only match professional type SLR cameras but in some applications they are superior. This is a panoramic image taken a couple of months ago with an iPhone 13 Pro. I post process these images in Light Room. I have hundreds of eagle shots taken with a traditional SLR camera and long lenses. I droped the eagle in using PhotoShop to make the composition more interesting. I am not a professional photographer because I do not make any money off of my images. I do treat my photography just like I treat my fishing…, seriously.

Sunrise in the Marsh


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

You people have mad skills with the camera.
Some of these photos I could easily see framed under glass.
Very impressive!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Snagged a few pics of the Tarpon here in Alabama. Last cold front has them on the move, saw hundreds of fish headed east and moving fast.


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Just came across this thread the other day; some excellent eyes and execution on here. 

Grabbed this yesterday evening on the Chattahoochee River north of Atlanta with my phone, no tweaking. We haven't had many clouds up this way of late, no rain for weeks, so it was nice to see them and they made for interesting surface reflections. Wish I could say I planned and waited for for the Canadian to come into frame before taking the shot, but just got lucky.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Spent Thanksgiving week in the Keys and took my kids out on the last day with my client Superfish Charters (nice website, right?) for live bait blackfin and deep dropping at the Marathon Humps. This was my first time deep dropping, and I have to say it wasn't nearly as boring as I expected. Kids got a big kick out of watching the rod tips and the sounder screen and then speculating about what was coming up next. And the queen snapper was some of the best tasting fish I've ever eaten. Passed a Cuban raft on the way out. (Please excuse the stupid sunglasses; I don't have much control of what that kid wears.)


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Did you used to work for National


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

National?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

zthomas said:


> A few shots of client Capt. Fred Pharis running his beautifully restored old Man O War skiff in some south ML chop the other day.
> Took these to use on his new site, 2lagooncharters.com, but not sure they'll look appealing to newbie types so probably won't end up using them.
> 
> 
> ...


Clients soaked to the bone and desperate bow riding


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Recent vacation on Tybee Island.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Couple more since the max you can upload is 10.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, great eye and processing!


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Recent vacation on Tybee Island.
> 
> View attachment 224614
> 
> ...


That place looks awesome! Is that an airbnb or a rental I could get info on?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Waiting for a shot at tarpon on the fly.


----------



## catchafish (Nov 25, 2020)

Best thread on the forum!


----------



## catchafish (Nov 25, 2020)

Skram said:


> Snagged a few pics of the Tarpon here in Alabama. Last cold front has them on the move, saw hundreds of fish headed east and moving fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)




----------

